# New to TTC,what does this mean.....



## Catherinedejesus176 (May 2, 2015)

Hello, I am new to the whole TTC thing. I do have a 3yr old daughter that was conceived naturally without us ttc,but I did have her early @26 weeks.So my issue is carrying past midway not making.. 

So since now we are TTC I'm lost as to what certain things mean like OPK, CHARTING,AFP ,and TEMPING? And how is it done? Is there a routine i need to have? So many new terms to learn!!!


----------



## Crimson8 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm new to all this, too! I did two things though, I read a book called Taking Charge of your Fertility (ok, it was a big book so I didn't read the whole thing, just skimmed it) but that explains how womens' cycles work and how to figure out the most effective way of trying to (or not to) conceive. It explains how you can use your temperature, cervical mucus and other signs to learn more about your cycle. 

The other thing I did was get the Fertility Friend app for my tablet. After signing up, they email you "lessons" every day that walk you through charting step by step. It also makes it easy to keep track of your temperature and other signs, and has lots of question and answers that are helpful. 

I am interested to hear what others did to learn more about the process. Good luck!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

OPK=Ovulation Predictor Kit
I'm not sure what AFP is but AF is your period.
I also use Fertility Friend to chart and the book @Crimson8 recommended is a great way to learn about it all. Temping is part of charting. You take your temperature with a basal body thermometer around the same time every morning after you have slept for several hours in a row. It does not help predict ovulation, but it can confirm that you did ovulate because your temperature will rise a day or 2 after you ovulate because your body starts making progesterone to support your pregnancy and it warms you up. Let us know if you have more questions. Good luck!


----------



## Catherinedejesus176 (May 2, 2015)

]Hello,thank you ladies for responding @ Crimson8 I will def look up the book and the app as well. Ive come across so many sites that have theses terms in blogs and even if the boards or groups are informative ,Im like " Wt Hell does this mean" lol. and @ Pokeyac,Could I get a OPK from walgreens or CVS or does it have to be a particular place i get it?
Also do you recommend a certain brand to use? After reading your comment I will DEF look for the book to understand it.. 

Have any of you heard of WoodStock Female Repro Formula drops for fertility?


----------



## Catherinedejesus176 (May 2, 2015)

Crimson8 said:


> I'm new to all this, too! I did two things though, I read a book called Taking Charge of your Fertility (ok, it was a big book so I didn't read the whole thing, just skimmed it) but that explains how womens' cycles work and how to figure out the most effective way of trying to (or not to) conceive. It explains how you can use your temperature, cervical mucus and other signs to learn more about your cycle.
> 
> The other thing I did was get the Fertility Friend app for my tablet. After signing up, they email you "lessons" every day that walk you through charting step by step. It also makes it easy to keep track of your temperature and other signs, and has lots of question and answers that are helpful.
> 
> I am interested to hear what others did to learn more about the process. Good luck!


Which edition am I to get ? because once its typed into amazon all kinds of update versions pop up


----------



## Catherinedejesus176 (May 2, 2015)

pokeyac said:


> OPK=Ovulation Predictor Kit
> I'm not sure what AFP is but AF is your period.
> I also use Fertility Friend to chart and the book @Crimson8 recommended is a great way to learn about it all. Temping is part of charting. You take your temperature with a basal body thermometer around the same time every morning after you have slept for several hours in a row. It does not help predict ovulation, but it can confirm that you did ovulate because your temperature will rise a day or 2 after you ovulate because your body starts making progesterone to support your pregnancy and it warms you up. Let us know if you have more questions. Good luck!


Oh,WHICH EDITION SHOULD I PURCHASE FOR THE FERTILITY BOOK BECAUSE AMAZON HAS SO MANY UPDATED VERSIONS


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

You can purchase OPK's at any pharmacy or Target, etc. Sometimes the prices are better online as well. I used the Clearblue digital tests because other tests ask you to compare a test line to a control line to see if they are equally dark to see if you have a positive result and I found it difficult to judge. Digital just seemed easier because it tells you and you don't have to decide for yourself. They are a lot more expensive though. You can get a big pack of Wondfo's on Amazon for much cheaper.

Here is the 2015 version of Taking Charge of Your Fertility. I would want the latest version with the most recent information.


----------



## Catherinedejesus176 (May 2, 2015)

pokeyac said:


> You can purchase OPK's at any pharmacy or Target, etc. Sometimes the prices are better online as well. I used the Clearblue digital tests because other tests ask you to compare a test line to a control line to see if they are equally dark to see if you have a positive result and I found it difficult to judge. Digital just seemed easier because it tells you and you don't have to decide for yourself. They are a lot more expensive though. You can get a big pack of Wondfo's on Amazon for much cheaper.
> 
> Here is the 2015 version of Taking Charge of Your Fertility. I would want the latest version with the most recent information.


thanx a bunch


----------

